# Justin Eilers Dead



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 27, 2008)

Just found this out on Yahoo.

Mixed martial arts fighter Justin Eilers was shot and killed late Christmas night in Nampa, Idaho. Eilers manager and friend, Monte Cox, confirmed his death to MMAWeekly.com on Friday morning.
According to KTRV Fox 12 in Nampa, Canyon County Sheriffs officers responded to a domestic disturbance call in the 4600 block of Happy Valley Road in Nampa around 10:45 p.m. on Thursday.
When officers arrived on the scene they found that an adult male, later confirmed by Cox as Eilers, had been shot and killed. James Robert Malec, 48, was taken into custody and charged with second-degree murder.
Details surrounding the incident have not yet been revealed by police, but sources close to Eilers indicate that Malec is the boyfriend of Eilers mother.
Emergency workers attempted to revive Eilers, but were unsuccessful, according to KTRV.

The incident is still under investigation by the Canyon County Sheriffs Office.
Eilers  19-7-1 as a professional MMA fighter  fought for the Ultimate Fighting Championship in late 2004 where he won his Octagon debut before exiting the promotion following a three-fight skid. One of the losses was to then UFC heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski. He would later fight for World Extreme Cagefighting a couple of times before losing an EliteXC heavyweight title bid to Antonio Silva earlier this year in July.
Eilers was 30 years old at the time of his death.

For all the latest MMA news, go to MMAWeekly.com


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 27, 2008)

Another sad story for the world of MMA fighters.

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 28, 2008)

I posted this up in the Horror section on the day it happened..


----------

